# Printer Problem



## KGABRIELT (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a printer hp laserjet p3005 which can not print.It gives me an error message that red"INFLATE FAILURE"then"SEND RFU UPGRADE".I don't understand this problem.What is the cause and troubleshooting of the problem.Assist please.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

INFLATE FAILURE 
An error has occurred during a firmware upgrade. 

Reinstall the firmware. 

If the problem persists, contact HP Support. 

Try this.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=lj-45353-2


----------

